# 2 Batterys 1 switch panel



## 2007NNBS (Jan 19, 2010)

how can i hook o batterys up to one switch panel. The panel runs my navi lights, led interior lights, radio, fish finder, bildge, and my driving lights?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Is this what your trying to do?

Dual Battery/Single Engine Typical Schematic
NOTE: The battery positive leads are shown in red. The negative leads are shown in green for clarity; Wiring gauge is determined by current demands and length of the run. Typically 2-AWG is used to connect to the batteries; 10-AWG is used to connect to the distribution panel. The single switch is an OFF-1-BOTH-2 switch.


----------



## Nussy (Jan 19, 2010)

It depends on what you are trying to do....extend your run time? or split so that different devices are run by different batteries. I'm guessing the latter, if so.......

It depends on the panel you have. The panel I just bought from cabelas (https://www.bepmarine.com/6-Way-Spray-Proof-Switch-Panel-164-1535.html#details)
has 3 hots with 6 switches. so 2 switches share a hot. Depending on how your panel is built you could simply override how the panel is wired to your liking. Essentially all you need to do is run the positive from the battery and connect to the switches you want run by that battery. Then off the other pole of the switch run to the device. All the negatives from each device should be run back to the battery(or use a buss bar and a single negative back to each battery)


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jan 19, 2010)

i was wanting to run them together my panel has only one hot on it and 6 switches


----------



## Nussy (Jan 19, 2010)

Then what Crazyman said will work.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 19, 2010)

doesn't matter if you got 200 battery's in a series, treat the hot wire just as if you had one... If your paralleling them, then thats a different story. I think I got that the right way.....


And, whenever you have battery's in series, you should always connect the hot wire to one battery, and the ground to the opposite, so it pulls evenly when loaded between the two...


----------



## redbug (Jan 19, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> doesn't matter if you got 200 battery's in a series, treat the hot wire just as if you had one... If your paralleling them, then thats a different story. I think I got that the right way.....
> 
> 
> And, whenever you have battery's in series, you should always connect the hot wire to one battery, and the ground to the opposite, so it pulls evenly when loaded between the two...


Batteries in parallel will give you 12 volts it will increase your run time if the equipment listed is all you will be running a single quality deep cycle batter should be fine. 
nav and running lights 
Radio
Depth finder 
And LED interior lights 
this isn't near the load i run on my boat with a single size 24 deep cycle. 
You could get a size 27 group and be fine.
Now if you are running your trolling motor along with this on the same battery the i would suggest the 2 batteries in parallel

when you go positive to negative you are running the batteries in series this will give you the total voltage of the two batteries 
or two 12 volt batteries in series will give you 24 volts

more info can be found here https://www.zbattery.com/seriesparallel-pf.html


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 19, 2010)

I wasnt sure if i had that right, I thought series was pos/pos etc tho.. My bad!!


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jan 25, 2010)

well i got 2 brand new duralast marine batterys of GON sat for $80. It was a steal so i got them


----------



## russ010 (Jan 25, 2010)

you don't need a battery selector unless you want one.

If you are running 2 batteries in parallel (pos to pos, neg to neg), you can use either battery for a 12v source. So even though the batteries are wired together, each battery will only put off 12 volts, but you have to run the pos and neg off one battery to your once piece of equipment (trolling motor, fish finder, etc.

Batteries ran in Series, (pos on one battery with a jumper to neg on another battery) then you are running 24v. I'm going to refer to Battery A and Battery B. Battery A is the one with your positive jumper, and Battery B is the one with your Negative Jumper attached. Battery B is your common Ground and all electronics can be ran off of it safely.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 25, 2010)

I run 24 volts, and i just tag my 12 volt off one of the battery's as i normally would...  My tm is 12/24 so it has one ground and 2 hot leads, I run the 12v positive to the same battery i got the negative wire, then i run the 24v positive to the opposite battery...


----------



## Nussy (Jan 25, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> I run 24 volts, and i just tag my 12 volt off one of the battery's as i normally would...  My tm is 12/24 so it has one ground and 2 hot leads, I run the 12v positive to the same battery i got the negative wire, then i run the 24v positive to the opposite battery...




Thanks Bugpac, I've been wondering this for a long time. I have a 48 Volt E drive on my pontoon boat and wasn't sure if I could hook my fish finder up to a single battery or not. That answers my question. I've been running it off of of a small portable battery I use for ice fishing. I'll rewire it now!!!


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 25, 2010)

Glad I could help... Just make certain both connections are on the same battery...


----------



## TheRookieFD (Jun 11, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> I run 24 volts, and i just tag my 12 volt off one of the battery's as i normally would...  My tm is 12/24 so it has one ground and 2 hot leads, I run the 12v positive to the same battery i got the negative wire, then i run the 24v positive to the opposite battery...



I also have a tm with a 12/24 switch. I am going to wire it 24 volt. The question I have is my trolling motor has three wires. Black, white and red. I understand that the red goes to the positive and the black goes to the negative, but where does the white go?


Thanks for your help


----------



## redbug (Jun 14, 2010)

the white wire is the second power wire that gives you the 24 volt. you will run a single ground from both batteries to the motor and separate positive leads from each battery one to the red the other to the white. that will give you the 12/24 volt motor using the switch.


----------



## TheRookieFD (Jun 14, 2010)

redbug said:


> the white wire is the second power wire that gives you the 24 volt. you will run a single ground from both batteries to the motor and separate positive leads from each battery one to the red the other to the white. that will give you the 12/24 volt motor using the switch.



Thank you very much for the information. I think I understand. Please forgive my ignorance. Could you draw me a wiring diagram. No hurry, because I actually broke a steering cable yesterday. Can I order that part and fix it myself? Does anyone know? 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## redbug (Jun 14, 2010)

i hope this helps nt very good but.. You can replace the cable be sure to order the correct size 
do a google search for trolling motor parts or do a search on the site t find a parts dealer I know I posted it before


----------



## TheRookieFD (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks a million. BIG help.


----------

